# Gamer PC - Nützliche Software und Konfigurationen



## db1986 (25. Juli 2020)

*Gamer PC - Nützliche Software und Konfigurationen*

[FONT=&quot]Ich bin gerade sehr fasziniert von meinem neuen Gamer PC [/FONT]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[FONT=&quot]Unter Volllast bei The Witcher 3 auf höchster Stufe hatte ich glaub ich Temperaturen von um die 80-90 Grad erreicht.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Dies sollte "normal" sein? Im Office Modus jetzt sind ca. 50 Grad.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Jetzt aber zu meiner Frage, was gib es da für Tools um allfällige Feineinstellungen noch vor zu nehmen für z.Bsp. den Bildschirm, die GK, Lüftersteuerung, RAM's usw.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Was gibt es da alles und kann mir nützlich sein um das letzte Prozent aus meiner Hardware heraus zu holen und den PC und seine Gesundheit unter Kontrolle zu haben?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Was könnt ihr sonst noch für Einstellung bezüglich der Hardware empfehlen?[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Hoffe auf konstruktive Antworten [/FONT]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[FONT=&quot]AMD Ryzen 7 3700X - max 4.40GHz - 8C/16T[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Luft: Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO - weiss[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 Back / 2x Front be Quiet! Pure Wings Zusatzlüfter[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]16GB - (2x 8GB) - 3600MHz - CL18 - Trident Z Neo RGB[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1TB - Crucial MX500[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Asus TUF Gaming B550M Plus WiFi - 8xUSB - 2.5G LAN - 1xHDMI+DP[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 5700 XT - 8GB[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]7.1 HD Onboard Soundkarte[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]550W - 80+ Gold - Seasonic FOCUS GX-550[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]be Quiet! Pure Base 500 Window - schwarz[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Bildschirm AOC CQ32G1 (32", 2560 x 1440 Pixels) Displayport[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Xbox Controller zum Gamen[/FONT]


----------



## Batze (25. Juli 2020)

Bei deinen Temperaturen gehe ich mal davon aus das du die Graka meinst. 50° im Idle ist Okey und juckt deine Graka kein bißchen. Könnte aber 5° weniger sein.
Unter Vollast sind bis zu 80° auch nicht Unüblich für eine AMD Karte, danach wird es aber schon ein wenig kritisch, weil dann auch das ganze System leidet.
Als erstes würde ich mal noch 1-2 Lüfter einbauen die deinen ganzen Hitzestau nach außen hin wegtransportieren. Frische Luft reinblasen ist ja ganz nett, aber es muss auch abtransportiert werden, um es mal so salopp zu formulieren. Der ganze Airflow muss also stimmen.
Zur Überwachung würde ich erstmal MSI Afterburner als Tool nehmen.


----------



## db1986 (25. Juli 2020)

ah war noch eine Lärmschutzmatte auf dem Case oben drauf, welches ich einfach durch die Staubfilterschutzplatte ersetzt haben, welche die Luft oben rauslässt, jetzt sind die Temps bei Witcher so aus:

GPU 88 Grad
Memory Temp. 74 Grad
GPU VRM Temp. 77 Grad
Fan Speed 43 %
Fan RPM 1465
GPU Load 50 

Oke, so, oder sollte ich noch was schrauben?


----------



## db1986 (26. Juli 2020)

also nicht das wir uns jetzt falsch verstehen. versuche mal die aktuellen Einstellung auf zu zeigen, welche vom Hàndler eingestellt wurden und den 24 Stunden Dauertest *bestanden" haben. Dies aus dem BIOS beim erstmaligen PC Start heute Morgen:

Fan Profile
CPU Fan 597 RPM
CPU OPT Fan 638 RPM
CHA1 Fan 653 RPM
CHA2 Fan 707 RPM

CPU Fan Einstellung
0-50 Grad 25% Fan 
50-70 Grad 50% Fan
70-100 Grad 100% Fan

CHA1 und CHA2 Fan
0-65 Grad 55% Fan
65-100 Grad 100% Fan

Der PC ist somit kaum zu hören mit diesen Einstellungen, was mir aber nicht so eine Rolle spielt
Was würdet ihr jetzt da zusätzlich verändern? Ab wie viel Grad wie viel Fan Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2020)

Also, ich würde das nehmen, bei dem die CPU unter 70 Grad bleibt. Ggf. kann man es auch so einstellen, dass man unter 60 Grad nur zB 40% Drehzahl hat, was für alles abseits von Games gedacht ist, und drüber "darf" er schneller drehen, weil du wg. des Gamessounds eh nicht sooo viel hörst von den Lüftern. 

100% Fan sind aber an sich bei modernen Systemen zu viel, das sollte an sich nur nötig sein, wenn die CPU gefährlich heiß wird. Normalerweise reichen "vorne" sehr langsame Drehzahlen, hinten was schneller. Denn vorne kommt die Luft eh fast von alleine rein, wenn hinten ein Lüfter rausbläst und dadurch dann auch Unterdruck erzeugt.

Und bei der Grafikkarte sieht es nochmal anders aus, da musst du mal schauen, wie heiß die wird.


----------



## Batze (27. Juli 2020)

db1986 schrieb:


> ah war noch eine Lärmschutzmatte auf dem Case oben drauf, welches ich einfach durch die Staubfilterschutzplatte ersetzt haben, welche die Luft oben rauslässt, jetzt sind die Temps bei Witcher so aus:
> 
> GPU 88 Grad
> Memory Temp. 74 Grad
> ...



Das ist mir selbst alles viel zu viel an der Grenze. Die AMD Karten sind zwar bekannt dafür das sie viel Wärme vertragen, aber auf dauer wäre mir das im Gesamtsystem viel zu Heiß.
Wie ich weiter oben schon sagte, da fehlt es an Lüfter die das ganze auch abziehen.


----------



## db1986 (28. Juli 2020)

habe jetzt selbst noch ein bisschen manuell eingestellt:
ab 50 Grad = 50% Geschwindigkeit
ab 65 Grad = 80% Geschwindigkeit
ab 80 Grad = 100% Geschwindigkeit

Es sehen die Temp. beim Game The Witcher so aus:
GPU Temp. ca. 70-75 Grad
GPU Temp. Hot Spot ca. 80-90 Grad
Memory Temp. ca. 70-75 Grad
GPU VRM Temp. ca. 75 Grad
Mem1/Mem2 VRM Temp. 0 Grad
Fan Speed 45-50 %
Fan Speed RPM 1585

Und im Office Modus; 
GPU Temp. ca. 45-55 Grad
GPU Temp. Hot Spot ca. 55 Grad
Memory Temp. ca. 45-50 Grad
GPU VRM Temp. ca. 50-55Grad
Mem1/Mem2 VRM Temp. 0 Grad
Fan Speed 0 %
Fan Speed RPM 0

Sieht doch jetzt gut aus? 
Oder ist es noch notwendig die Temp. noch mehr zu reduzieren, vor allem unter Volllast?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2020)

Für mich sieht das okay aus, die Graka hat halt wohl keinen so dollen Kühler, aber "zu viel" ist es nicht.


----------

